# 2000 Maxima GLE shifting problems



## DJ Audophile (Nov 5, 2012)

So I am currently experiencing a very troublesome issue that is really making me worry.

So what happened was my car had sat for awhile and when i was ready to work on it it was driven to a lot of places mainly the mechanics garage. Everything including inspection and alignment passed great. Anyways due to my stupidity I got myself ticketed and had the car impounded causing it to sit for two months during this winter. Well today I got it back and now my car idles roughly, sometimes is struggling for power. I noticed today mainly that when taking off if I ease into the pedal it takes off nicely, but when I put it to the floor it acts as if the fuel is getting cut off from making it to the engine. I also noticed that while driving on the highway when i make it to a hill the car then struggle to keep the cruising speed and i drop from 90km/hr down to about 40-60km/hr. 

Right now I currently have my "check engine light", "slip" and my "TCS OFF" all stuck on. When I get home I disconnected my battery and let it sat for a moment. After reconnecting I started it back up and they are still on. As well it still is struggling to get up the hill. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would check your battery, cable connections and charging system voltage. If all those are okay and within specs, I would get the trouble codes read.


----------

